# H: Plague Marines, Catachans, Grey Knights W: Space Wolves



## Psycho_Tyco (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello All.

Here i have some Models i am up for trading with.

Grey Knights:

7 Metal Grey Knight Terminators, with some converting done to them.
10 Metal Grey Knights, with some conversion work.
5 Grey Knight Purifiers.
1 Stormraven
1 Brother Captain Stern
1 FW Grey knight Dreadnought with TL Lascannon, but no Combat arm.

Catachans:

1 Batallion contents (all accounted for).
2 Normal LRBT
1 Executioner (with removable turret and sponson weapons)
1 Chimera

Plague Marines:

1 Converted Chaos Vindicator by yours truly
1 Metal Greater Daemon of Nurgle painted to an excellent standard.

Misc:

7 Metal OOP DC models, complete with shoulder pads and 1 metal power sword arm.
1 OOP Chaplain with Crozius and Bolter.
1 Complete Metal Furioso Dreadnought.

I am looking to start a Space Wolves Army, and am looking to trade what i have here, and if an arangement is made, we can discuss Postage etc, privately.

Hope you like!


----------

